# Clarification regarding work experience letter from my current employer for ACS



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Expats

Thanks a lot everyone for helping me to understand the whole visa process( skilled subclass 189/190) 

most of things are clear for ACS but still there is one doubt left regarding work experience letter, i have been working with one employer only (Infosys Ltd, Chennai) since i completed my B.tech,IT( June, 2009), i totally got 4.8 years experience as a developer. However i spoke to Infosys HR but he denied to give me any experience letter on company letter head for my visa application, As far as i came to know from this thread we can submit stat declaration or affidavit from senior colleague/Manager.

my question is that only stat declaration would be enough for work experience evidence or do i need to attach offer letter or any promotion letter to make my work experience evidence strong?

looking for positive response from your side.


thanks,
Hasan


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for helping me to understand the whole visa process( skilled subclass 189/190)
> 
> ...


Hi Hasan,

stat declaration + offer letter or Appointment letter + latest 3 payslips + latest appraisal letter + old salary reversal letters.


These will be fine.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> stat declaration + offer letter or Appointment letter + latest 3 payslips + latest appraisal letter + old salary reversal letters.
> 
> ...


Hi sivaraj

Thanks a lot for your valuable reply but as far as I came to know from this forum that you are not suppose to submit appointment letter, promotion letter and payslip how far it is true ?
Can you make me confirm other documents we have to submit are ?
Passport copy 
Transcript and degree
Experience letter 


Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Stat declaration is fine. At the end, mention the reason why you have a stat dec instead of the Reference letter, something like - "As per the company HR policy, Infosys does not provide Employment letters/Experience letters etc while still in service". Of course, reword it as suitable! You don't need anything else to be provided. Appointment letters/Salary slips etc might bee needed for the visa but not for ACS.
These docs should be ok - 
Passport copy 
Transcript and degree
Experience letter


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Hasan,

If u r not providing your reference on companyletter head then it is a must that u have to submit your pay slips, latest appraisal letter, all form 16's till now. It is mentioned in the website.

Regards,
Chandu.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not which website you are referring to, I did not submit anything else apart from the stat dec for one of my companies. I have got my results too. If you want submit, please go ahead.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys

Thanks a lot for you valuable comments but i am seriously confused regarding work experience evidence, guys please guide me as per your experience what documents you had submitted in your ACS assessment for work experience.

One thing I would like to make clear, as per my common sense you will have to show atleast some proof on company letter head that you have been working there because anyone can make a stat dec or affidavit and can get signed by someone. please guys guide me in a right way apart from Affidavit or stat declaration what documents i should get for work experience evidence.

thanks,

Regards
Hasan


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Hasan,

Plz follow what I've told in the above reply. Thats the correct information. Dont get confused. Attach offer letter, payslips, Form 16s and appraisal letters.

Regards,
Chandu.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

chandu1204 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Plz follow what I've told in the above reply. Thats the correct information. Dont get confused. Attach offer letter, payslips, Form 16s and appraisal letters.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Chandu, 

I would like to ask if u don't mind how far you are to get your PR?i mean, are you done with ACS and IELTS?
And last question, for ACS where did you get certified your documents from? There is any specific format to certified documents of you have pls share with me. 
Thanks, 
Regards
Hasan


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Hasan, 

I'm at stage 4 in ACS assessment. May I know wr r u from so that I can tell u wr to get them certified.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

chandu1204 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> I'm at stage 4 in ACS assessment. May I know wr r u from so that I can tell u wr to get them certified.


Hi Chandu 

Oh nice on stage four, I am from chennai and where are you from ? Can you share your email id so that I can send you my stat dec format to make sure I have right format or not.

Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## bhavik_ht (Feb 24, 2014)

chandu1204 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> I'm at stage 4 in ACS assessment. May I know wr r u from so that I can tell u wr to get them certified.


Hi Chandu, i am presently in bangalore and i too think i will not be able to get experience letter from my company, can you please give me the format and locations to get them certified.


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Hasan,

I have got my documents certified in hyderabad as Im from hyd. I dont know about blore.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Chandu 

Oh nice on stage four, I am from chennai and where are you from ? Can you share your email id so that I can send you my stat dec format to make sure I have right format or not.

Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

chandu1204 said:


> [email protected]


thanks a lot chandu

i am not from banglore, i am from chennai and i am asking about attesting of documents what kind of format should be for? i should go to notary and simple attested or there is any kind of format i should follow?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Hassan,

A direct answer to your question is available on the 13th page of the below link. I'm copying out the same for your reference:

_One of the following additional documentation will be required for all Statutory Declarations or 
Affidavits: 
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip 
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate 
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates
_

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Cheers,
Savio


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> A direct answer to your question is available on the 13th page of the below link. I'm copying out the same for your reference:
> 
> ...


Thanks Savio
Please can you explain me about 2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate and 3.Termination Letter with corresponding dates

As i have already stated i have been working with one company for 4.8 years since i completed my engineering so what does Termination Letter with corresponding dates


cheers
Hasan


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

hasanab243 said:


> Thanks Savio
> Please can you explain me about 2. Human Resource statement or Service Certificate and 3.Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> 
> As i have already stated i have been working with one company for 4.8 years since i completed my engineering so what does Termination Letter with corresponding dates
> ...


Hi Hassan,

Human Resource statement or service certificate is a letter issued by your company stating your period of work and designation. Infy provides this letter. You need to apply for it through a portal. My wife works there and told me about this. the difference between the service certificate and the ACS prescribed reference format is the roles and responsibilities.

Termination letter is nothing but your relieving letter that your previous organisation should have provided you with


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> Human Resource statement or service certificate is a letter issued by your company stating your period of work and designation. Infy provides this letter. You need to apply for it through a portal. My wife works there and told me about this. the difference between the service certificate and the ACS prescribed reference format is the roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Termination letter is nothing but your relieving letter that your previous organisation should have provided you with


Thanks a lot savioanbu 

are you from Chennai bro ? and how far you are to get your PR, For Human Resource statement we have to raise a request on portal and we have to give a specific reason why we need this letter when i am raising request for this letter what should i tell to them ? should i tell them i need this letter for immigration purpose ? once i asked HR one of the HR guy and he denied me by stating we don't issue any reference letter for immigration purpose. In case of any failure can submit my appointment letter, payslip and appraisal letter issued by HR along with my Stat dec ?

looking for positive response from your side.


Thanks
Hasan


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

hasanab243 said:


> Thanks a lot savioanbu
> 
> are you from Chennai bro ? and how far you are to get your PR, For Human Resource statement we have to raise a request on portal and we have to give a specific reason why we need this letter when i am raising request for this letter what should i tell to them ? should i tell them i need this letter for immigration purpose ? once i asked HR one of the HR guy and he denied me by stating we don't issue any reference letter for immigration purpose. In case of any failure can submit my appointment letter, payslip and appraisal letter issued by HR along with my Stat dec ?
> 
> ...



I am from Chennai bro... Anyone of the documents suffice. We submitted the stat declaration from my wife's manager and her first and latest payslips. The ACS assessment is at stage 4. You can PM your mobile number and I will call you this evening...


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> I am from Chennai bro... Anyone of the documents suffice. We submitted the stat declaration from my wife's manager and her first and latest payslips. The ACS assessment is at stage 4. You can PM your mobile number and I will call you this evening...


Hi Savi

Thanks a lot, you u had submitted stat Dec signed by her manager and very first and last payslip only. Did not you submit any appointment or appraisal letter along with stat Dec and payslips?

Thanks 
Hasan


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Savi
> 
> Thanks a lot, you u had submitted stat Dec signed by her manager and very first and last payslip only. Did not you submit any appointment or appraisal letter along with stat Dec and payslips?
> 
> ...



Hi Hasan,

We submitted only the exact documents prescribed by ACS as advised by senior members on this forum.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

*stated full time not not mentioned 40 hrs*

Hi Guys

in my stat dec, i did not mention the no of working hours per week i have just mention full time, will that cost any issue in ACS assessment and will impact no of working years considered.


Thanks
Hassan


----------



## chandu1204 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

Full time is ok. No need to mention hours


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am applying for the skill assessment with Engineer Australia, but unfortunately my current employer has refused to give me experience certificate mentioning my roles and responsibilities. 

Guyzzz pls help me regarding this matter.
I do have my 1) Job offer letter 2) salary certificate 3) Appraisal letter.

But, are this alternative option mentioned on engineer australia website.

I am bit tense pls help me....


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am applying for the skill assessment with Engineer Australia, but unfortunately my current employer has refused to give me experience certificate mentioning my roles and responsibilities. 

Guyzzz pls help me regarding this matter.
I do have my 1) Job offer letter 2) salary certificate 3) Appraisal letter.

But, are this this alternative option mentioned in engineer australia website.

I am bit tense pls help me....


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

hi guys,

I have one question about stat document that it can be from any senior colleague from the company,I mean from any department other than IT, as I am from IT background but I am the only employee in my department. Can it be from Finance department? and can it be on the plain A4 paper?

any other points that we need to consider. please

TIA


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Kahn1
As per ACS the stat declaration cannot be on a plain sheet of paper. it should be notarized and in the format as per your country guidelines.
In India we will get it printed on a stamp paper of Rs 50 for example and get it notarized by a notary and get it signed by a colleague or person in senior position preferable your manager.
the colleague or senior should preferably be in your team or assign you work.
I doubt how a finance person can vouch for the work you are doing in IT related field. Is there no supervisor above you from whom you can get is signed as it would be good for your case.


----------



## kahn1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear sukesh123
Thanks for your reply. I had my manager but she left. One more concern i have that, currently i am in Saudi arabia, i dont know how to get the stamp paper here from this country. In Pakistan, we can get the stamp paper 50 pr 100 rs.
Do you have any idea about that?
TIA


----------

